# Knife Sharpening Stick



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone know the company that makes a knife sharpening stick, sort of a flat oval, diamond dust covered, that used to be sold at the Ultimate Fishing Show? Did not see them there this year and I need another one...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

This set will put amazing edges on your knives. Nothing is better. A "steel" cannot come close to what a Lansky sharpening kit can do. I checked Cabelas, and they no longer carry them, for some reason. The regular stones are MUCH superior to the diamond stones, and cost less.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lansky-Sharpene...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

